# off-topic :about: remote starters....question



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

recently had an Avital 4113 remote start unit installed into my 04 Maxima. it was a best buy job, haven't found anything wrong everything looks good, but noticed that when i remote start the car, all doors unlock and don't re-lock.

just wondering if it's programmable to keep the doors locked with this unit ?
i'm looking thru the install guide but not sure of which settings perform this as the function description chart doesn't go into details on which funtion does what.

if anyone here is knowledgeable with this remote start system, would greatly appreciate some input....before i go back to best buy and ask them.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 9, 2007)

It sounds like your car has a factory installed security system that won't allow the car to start without disarming it first. Unfortunately for you, the factory alarm won't disarm without unlocking the doors first. However, not totally out of the question to have the doors lock back with some creative wiring. Take it back and have them fix it, should be covered under their installation warranty.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Beeblebrox said:


> It sounds like your car has a factory installed security system that won't allow the car to start without disarming it first. Unfortunately for you, the factory alarm won't disarm without unlocking the doors first. However, not totally out of the question to have the doors lock back with some creative wiring. Take it back and have them fix it, should be covered under their installation warranty.


It wont be covered for free those units are sold as just remote starters and adding locks is an extra charge


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

tinctorus said:


> It wont be covered for free those units are sold as just remote starters and adding locks is an extra charge


you mean adding the lock functionality after the vehicle is started, right ?

as it is now, i start the car then have to lock the doors using the factory remote.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

zero7404 said:


> you mean adding the lock functionality after the vehicle is started, right ?
> 
> as it is now, i start the car then have to lock the doors using the factory remote.


I cant remember off the top of my head about that exact unit since I rarely install that one I usually end up doing the viper pieces but most of the basic remote start pieces will only do unlock and not lock

I cant remember on that particular one however if it would do lock as well

I work on sunday I will see what I can find out for you as far as what that particular unit does and what needs to be done to your car in order to get everything sorted out for you

Also if you could give me the store number that did the alarm I can post up a thread on the company forum asking the installer who did the car if he remembers it
The store number should be on the receipt from when you bought the alarm it should be the first number of the "transaction number" if you can find that it would help me alot


----------



## ds06max (Oct 17, 2008)

The units we use it is all in programing. Compustar.com - Makers of the Finest Remote Starts and Security Systems


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

i will probably go back to bestbuy and ask the installer if this is do-able, if there's additional labor i would just get it done because i'm uncomfortable with the car starting outdoors and the doors left unlocked.
years ago i had a similar Avital remote start system installed by Tweeter into a 2000 Cavalier and the doors remained locked. but that was a different type of remote start as the remote control had more than 1 button.

just thought i'd bring it up since this is an installer sub-forum, someone might kno if this unit is actually programmable to lock the doors after starting the car.


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

2004 maxima disarms without unlock with a single pulse of the unlock wire.

really not that big a deal. sounds like the installer just didnt know. should take 20 minutes to fix.


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

spoke with the installer....they will change it so the doors re-lock after startup.
also will change the time interval for me, as the car is set to run for 24 mins., i want it to run 12.

last thing i noticed is that when remote start is running, the trunk won't pop via the remote....not a big deal.

thanks for the input folks....


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Sounds like he used OEM disarm when he didnt need to. He can simply pull the wire. Nissans arm/disarm with lock/unlock.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

ds06max said:


> The units we use it is all in programing. Compustar.com - Makers of the Finest Remote Starts and Security Systems


So ....if you do not connect door lock wires, you can 'program it' to do so ? Really ? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dragons_ghost (Feb 15, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> So ....if you do not connect door lock wires, you can 'program it' to do so ? Really ? :laugh::laugh::laugh:



actually on the can-bus systems i don't need to connect doorlocks, tach, brake wire input, trunk release, door status, trunk status, shall i go on????

we use the idatalink integration pieces that translates all that info via a data cable. i did a dodge caliber 2 weeks a go that had 6 wires to hook up (power, ignition, start, can-hi,can-low, and mux) it took longer to take the dash apart than to install the starter.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

dragons_ghost said:


> actually on the can-bus systems i don't need to connect doorlocks, tach, brake wire input, trunk release, door status, trunk status, shall i go on????
> 
> we use the idatalink integration pieces that translates all that info via a data cable. i did a dodge caliber 2 weeks a go that had 6 wires to hook up (power, ignition, start, can-hi,can-low, and mux) it took longer to take the dash apart than to install the starter.


I believe you knew Exactly what I was getting at so your sarcasm = funny not found.


----------



## dragons_ghost (Feb 15, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> I believe you knew Exactly what I was getting at so your sarcasm = funny not found.


no sarcasm intended, your just a dick.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

dragons_ghost said:


> no sarcasm intended, your just a dick.


Nice. You come into a conversation that you were not involved in, then resort to childish name calling. It simply will not be tolerated here.


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

best buy set up the remote start the way i wanted it, no extra charge, so i'm happy....thanks all for the input.

why do ppl in this forum get into arguments so frequently ? weird.....


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

dragons_ghost said:


> actually on the can-bus systems i don't need to connect doorlocks, tach, brake wire input, trunk release, door status, trunk status, shall i go on????
> 
> we use the idatalink integration pieces that translates all that info via a data cable. i did a dodge caliber 2 weeks a go that had 6 wires to hook up (power, ignition, start, can-hi,can-low, and mux) it took longer to take the dash apart than to install the starter.


Which explains why I got so aggravated when shopping for a remote start system. They want to charge me for the remote start module and the installation. Then they want to charge me for the can-bus module and additional $30 labor to install it. They should charge me less for making the job so easy. 

And what happened to lifetime warranties? One year seems to be the standard now for both parts and labor. LAME on both counts.


----------

